# POST YOUR HOT GIRLFREINDS..MINES THE HOTTEST



## gar-master

HERES A HOT SETUP OF ME AND SOME OF MY VARIOUS YUMMY GIRLS I KEEP AROUND FOR NON-PIRHANNA ACTIVITES, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN...HE HE.


----------



## Death in #'s

no pic


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Yer dating a red X?


----------



## Jags

those are some nice girls.....

would u


----------



## wrathofgeo

lol, some nasty sh*t.


----------



## gar-master

HEY WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PIC????


----------



## wrathofgeo

its there, right click it, click properties, copy the url into your address box and press enter.


----------



## Death in #'s

gar-master said:


> HEY WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PIC????


 look


----------



## gar-master

APPERENTLY MY WEB SITE CANT HANDLE THE LARGE AMOUNTS OF TRAFFIC IM GETTING SO ILL UPLOAD HERE


----------



## Death in #'s

gar-master said:


> APPERENTLY MY WEB SITE CANT HANDLE THE LARGE AMOUNTS OF TRAFFIC IM GETTING SO ILL UPLOAD HERE










ladies man huh


----------



## gar-master

YOUR REAL CUTE #'S


----------



## PiranhaMaster

hmmm somebody should start a website called worldsworstsideburns.com


----------



## rbP NUT

an older lady hey, i bet they tought you a thing or 2.lmao


----------



## Death in #'s

gar-master said:


> YOUR REAL CUTE #'S










why thank you


----------



## gar-master

ALMOST AS CUTE AS MY LITTLE MUFFINS DEPICTED IN THIS THREAD....SPEAKING OF WHICH, I NOTICED YOU DONT HAVE A PIC. WHATS THE BIG IDEA??????? TOO HUMILIATED TO SHARE?


----------



## Xenon

must hit caps lock now....please...


----------



## NIKE

i see cougars


----------



## khuzhong

lol.. your a PIMP!


----------



## pcrose

Death has pics on here go find them :rasp:


----------



## gar-master

too lazy to scour for his chicks


----------



## 14_blast

gar-master...you're the man!


----------



## Poseidon X

heres my girl and her roomate on the right who look after one of my tanks, on our way to church.


----------



## gar-master

you gotta find some reeeeeeal chicks man...but id still do em


----------



## 14_blast

Poseidon X


----------



## Poseidon X

ha.. my girlfreind is the strawberry princess $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## prdemon

you lucky bast.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

gar are those ladies?


----------



## 14_blast

> Poseidon X Posted on Jan 12 2004, 09:53 PM ha.. my girlfreind is the strawberry princess $$$$$$$$$$$


You lucky man...stawberries and cream


----------



## jackburton

shes nice m8 heres mine


----------



## upt1me

Gar-master don't forget this picture from the New Years party.


----------



## Poseidon X

haha jack burton is the best screen name ever lol great girl too


----------



## jackburton

cheers mate yours ant bad either


----------



## gar-master

HEY! WHERED YOU GET THAT?!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

here is my ex girlfriend, the one in pink on one of my dirt bikes


----------



## No0dles

Here's my Fiance:


----------



## Xenon

All flames deleted from this thread. Just a reminder guys, there is a zero tolerance policy now to flaming. If I have to hit the delete button one more time, im breaking skulls.









PLease refer any questions to the New Lounge Policy thread pinned in the Lounge or PM me.


----------



## RhomZilla

Heres mine.. not an ex, but a mistress a yr ago...


----------



## MR HARLEY

Wow godfather you have big balls...

Does cherrie know about this


----------



## Bryan

If your serious Rhom.....NICE.


----------



## RhomZilla

MR HARLEY said:


> Wow godfather you have big balls...
> 
> Does cherrie know about this


 Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.







Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.


----------



## gar-master

THOSE CHICKS ARE HOT SETUPS...ENJOY THEM


----------



## MR HARLEY

RhomZilla said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow godfather you have big balls...
> 
> Does cherrie know about this
> 
> 
> 
> Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.
Click to expand...

 My Man...


----------



## rbP NUT

MR HARLEY said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow godfather you have big balls...
> 
> Does cherrie know about this
> 
> 
> 
> Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Man...
Click to expand...

 untill some one pins this thread.lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

rbP NUT said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow godfather you have big balls...
> 
> Does cherrie know about this
> 
> 
> 
> Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> untill some one pins this thread.lol
Click to expand...

 I wouldnt ever do such a thing


----------



## RhomZilla

Heres another one. HA!!! Wut gf?!?!?


----------



## 14_blast

RhomZilla....HOOTY HOO


----------



## MR HARLEY

LOVE IT .... More pics rhom..


----------



## rbP NUT

damn rhom, that is FINE!


----------



## 14_blast

Hot dam, the two co-eds on Sir Nathan's dirt bikes are potential bogeys on my radar screen!!!


----------



## You

damn rhom nice


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

RhomZilla said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow godfather you have big balls...
> 
> Does cherrie know about this
> 
> 
> 
> Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.
Click to expand...

 HA!! Explain.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

RhomZilla said:


> Does cherrie know about this


Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.







Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble. [/quote]
I know now!!!!!







and my computer was never broken that was yours!!!!!Hmph...i guess your sleeping alone tonite!!! whut gf huh???


----------



## sweet lu

you say she is your ex. right rhomzilla

can i have her









cause i mean i could perhaps silp a pm to cheerilips maybe
















but can i have her


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

You had to of seen that one coming Al. You just had to...


----------



## sweet lu

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does cherrie know about this
> 
> 
> 
> Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.
Click to expand...

I know now!!!!!







and my computer was never broken that was yours!!!!!Hmph...i guess your sleeping alone tonite!!! whut gf huh???







[/quote]
shame on you Rhomzilla :laugh:


----------



## RhomZilla

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> I know now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my computer was never broken that was yours!!!!!Hmph...i guess your sleeping alone tonite!!! whut gf huh???


Man, you should be thankful that your not the one Im advertising. I have respect. But dont worry about me, members of PFury.







I can handle this... "TONIGHT"


----------



## MR HARLEY

RhomZilla said:


> Awww.. dont worry about me, members of PFury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle this... "TONIGHT"


 I wasnt worried at all....have fun tonight...


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

RhomZilla said:


> Awww.. dont worry about me, members of PFury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle this... "TONIGHT"


 Your not going to see me tonite Busta







have fun sleeping alone!!


----------



## Bryan

Oh sh*t man, your girl is a cutie too. don't mess that up.


----------



## Void

busted


----------



## sweet lu

RhomZilla said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my computer was never broken that was yours!!!!!Hmph...i guess your sleeping alone tonite!!! whut gf huh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you should be thankful that your not the one Im advertising. I have respect. But dont worry about me, members of PFury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle this... "TONIGHT"
Click to expand...

 nice about showing respect

but saying you should be thankful to me

now that is a definate no-no

i dont have anyone to sleep with tonight cheerilips


----------



## 14_blast

Good luck RhomZilla


----------



## MR HARLEY

sweet lu said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my computer was never broken that was yours!!!!!Hmph...i guess your sleeping alone tonite!!! whut gf huh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you should be thankful that your not the one Im advertising. I have respect. But dont worry about me, members of PFury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle this... "TONIGHT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice about showing respect
> 
> but saying you should be thankful to me
> 
> now that is a definate no-no
> 
> i dont have anyone to sleep with tonight cheerilips
Click to expand...

Sweets ,
you wouldnt be able to handle Cherrie lips....she would have you caught up in the corner all balled up suckin your little thumb :rasp:

P.s. .....She is Fine though...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

PFury's Soap Opera new season begins today! Starring Al as RhomZilla and his girl as CherrieLips. Stay tuned for the next episode...


----------



## crazyklown89

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PFury's Soap Opera new season begins today! Starring Al as RhomZilla and his girl as CherrieLips. Stay tuned for the next episode...


 Yes commercial!! Finally.......now I can take a piss


----------



## No0dles

i guess were the only ones that have GF's ahahah! jk get em RhomZilla show her who wears the pants in the relationship haahh

-pat


----------



## Death in #'s

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow godfather you have big balls...
> 
> Does cherrie know about this
> 
> 
> 
> Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA!! Explain.
Click to expand...









i think ms natt ratted u out


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow godfather you have big balls...
> 
> Does cherrie know about this
> 
> 
> 
> Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA!! Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh: i think ms natt ratted u out
Click to expand...

 I wouldnt ever think to do such a thing!


----------



## Death in #'s

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow godfather you have big balls...
> 
> Does cherrie know about this
> 
> 
> 
> Shes seen the pix before on my harddrive, but she thinks its only my homegurl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus her comps not working at the moment so... I wont get in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA!! Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh: i think ms natt ratted u out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt ever think to do such a thing!
Click to expand...

 yeah right u


----------



## gar-master

now he aint got either broad....lmao nice!!!


----------



## STIFFY

I smell a rat too. Sorry rhom but it happens to the best of us. Look on the bright side. The make up sex will be worth it.


----------



## 14_blast

I wouldn't count RhomZilla out, he won't be single for long.


----------



## prdemon

it aint easy playing the game when the players in the game play as good as you do!


----------



## nigaphan

one girl im talkin to


----------



## nigaphan

but here's the main girl right now


----------



## Bigkrup444

Heres a pic of my hot girl








She just joined the site


----------



## ProdigalMarine

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> PFury's Soap Opera new season begins today! Starring Al as RhomZilla and his girl as CherrieLips. Stay tuned for the next episode...:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes commercial!! Finally.......now I can take a piss :laugh:
Click to expand...

 wait!!! wait!!!! you're about to miss the real action. they're about to reveal who rhomzillas girl is having a wild crazy chipmonk love affair with!!!!

oh yea, and i posted a girlfriend of mine on the site some time ago...personally, i think my babe is the hottest of them all, but kudos to the rest of the great lookin girls

- PFC Phan


----------



## 14_blast

Here's a platonic friend of mine.


----------



## PiranhaMaster

RhomZilla said:


> Heres mine.. not an ex, but a mistress a yr ago...


 Zilla, if this is really your ex then you are obviously a professional photographer judging by the two pics that she is modeling in for you. So why is it that we only get 1 lousy pic of a piraya in your gallery? There should be a ton of sweet shots of your p's in there. I hate to have to be the one to do it but....


----------



## camotekid

2 weeks fresh.....
the one on my avatar was history.


----------



## 521 1N5

Nice work fellas!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

Okay here is the update on what happened.....I didnt answer his phone calls to make him think I wasnt coming, so he left me a voice message begging and whining for forgiveness and for me to come....ha ha ha who wear the pants!!! I wear the pants!!! Told me he couldn't sleep a day without me...(whimp)







Women rules!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Okay here is the update on what happened.....I didnt answer his phone calls to make him think I wasnt coming, so he left me a voice message begging and whining for forgiveness and for me to come....ha ha ha who wear the pants!!! I wear the pants!!! Told me he couldn't sleep a day without me...(whimp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women rules!!!!


 Your girl talks spicey







...I love it ...


----------



## Genin

why do girls try and air personal things. like saying what he said to you on the phone and trying to demasculate him. my fiance knows better than that, and i give her that same respect.

Joe


----------



## BUBBA

nigaphan said:


> but here's the main girl right now


 Very Lovely,Nice


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

Genin said:


> why do girls try and air personal things. like saying what he said to you on the phone and trying to demasculate him. my fiance knows better than that, and i give her that same respect.
> 
> Joe


 I know we should keep this to ourselves, but if you would go back and read the stuff rhomzilla wrote you would understand why I wrote what I wrote. I totally respect your opinion and i think your right but man rhomzilla can sometimes be harsh on words and he not the kind of man to show emotions, so for all you guys out there...it's okay to cry...


----------



## Xenon

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Okay here is the update on what happened.....I didnt answer his phone calls to make him think I wasnt coming, so he left me a voice message begging and whining for forgiveness and for me to come....ha ha ha who wear the pants!!! I wear the pants!!! Told me he couldn't sleep a day without me...(whimp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women rules!!!!


 any way you can post the answering machine messages??


----------



## RhomZilla

PiranhaMaster said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres mine.. not an ex, but a mistress a yr ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Zilla, if this is really your ex then you are obviously a professional photographer judging by the two pics that she is modeling in for you. So why is it that we only get 1 lousy pic of a piraya in your gallery? There should be a ton of sweet shots of your p's in there. I hate to have to be the one to do it but....
Click to expand...









You think Im BS'in?? If any of the OG's on PFury would remember this was my ex's homegurl from Hawaii which was a "VERY" good friend. She's comming out with a calendar this yr and to show proof, one of the pics on the beach was one done with my digi cam (not so great quality). Plus if you think think Im BS'in, why do you think my gf's mad that I brought this pic up?? She wouldnt trip if it was just some chick.


----------



## RhomZilla

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Okay here is the update on what happened.....I didnt answer his phone calls to make him think I wasnt coming, so he left me a voice message begging and whining for forgiveness and for me to come....ha ha ha who wear the pants!!! I wear the pants!!! Told me he couldn't sleep a day without me...(whimp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women rules!!!!


 Oh pls.. I was outside smoking a stoge last night, adn who comes driving down the street after threats of "Im not commin tonight" and then buying me JAck-in-the-box?!?!? Yeah... can you smell what the AL is cook'in


----------



## RhomZilla

Xenon said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here is the update on what happened.....I didnt answer his phone calls to make him think I wasnt coming, so he left me a voice message begging and whining for forgiveness and for me to come....ha ha ha who wear the pants!!! I wear the pants!!! Told me he couldn't sleep a day without me...(whimp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women rules!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way you can post the answering machine messages??
Click to expand...

 ACK!!! I think this thread has clearly derailed, and definately served its purpose!!! CLOSE CLOSE CLOSE!!!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

RhomZilla said:


> Oh pls.. I was outside smoking a stoge last night, adn who comes driving down the street after threats of "Im not commin tonight" and then buying me JAck-in-the-box?!?!? Yeah... can you smell what the AL is cook'in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of the OG's on PFury would remember this was my ex's homegurl from Hawaii which was a "VERY" good friend.


 I got you Jack my crack you lier!! And by the way you said that is your ex homegurl and that was also your mistress????, eww that's gross is that the girl you was talking about who is going to show us around in hawaii??? YOU ARE SOOOOO BUSTED MISTER!!!!


----------



## Xenon

RhomZilla said:


> and then buying me JAck-in-the-box?!?!?


 Jack in the Box rules all. Cherrylips....


----------



## Xenon

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> YOU ARE SOOOOO BUSTED MISTER!!!!


 Round 2!









Rhomzilla


----------



## Genin

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do girls try and air personal things. like saying what he said to you on the phone and trying to demasculate him. my fiance knows better than that, and i give her that same respect.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> I know we should keep this to ourselves, but if you would go back and read the stuff rhomzilla wrote you would understand why I wrote what I wrote. I totally respect your opinion and i think your right but man rhomzilla can sometimes be harsh on words and he not the kind of man to show emotions, so for all you guys out there...it's okay to cry...:laugh:
Click to expand...

 understood









Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY

This is great...


----------



## khuzhong

better than tv


----------



## camotekid

my highschool sweetheart, hahahahaha.......
just found her pic in my dusty chest.


----------



## 14_blast

:smile:


----------



## camotekid

damn, sorry for that size! can anyone pls. resize it. thanx


----------



## khuzhong

..resized for camotekid


----------



## No0dles

HEHEEHHE THIS IS BETTER THAN JERRY SPRINGER!!!!!!!

RhomZilla YOUZ DA MAN!!!!!!!

ChErRiEliPz510 YOUZ DA WOMAN!!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

LOL this is awesome! I got ya back Al!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

alrity peeps show's over we already made up, of course al apologized first but untill then......stay tuned for the next episode!!! (dum dum dum)


----------



## RhomZilla

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> alrity peeps show's over we already made up, of course al apologized


 Appologized my butt..







*only did that to stop making the little girl cry and to stop the nagging*

Yepps.. you know how, us guys, do it!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Cherrie is becoming one of my favorite members here...


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

RhomZilla said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> alrity peeps show's over we already made up, of course al apologized
> 
> 
> 
> Appologized my butt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *only did that to stop making the little girl cry and to stop the nagging*
> 
> Yepps.. you know how, us guys, do it!!!
Click to expand...

 Um.....sorry to say...but that's the other way around for you :rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s

RhomZilla said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> alrity peeps show's over we already made up, of course al apologized
> 
> 
> 
> Appologized my butt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *only did that to stop making the little girl cry and to stop the nagging*
> 
> Yepps.. you know how, us guys, do it!!!
Click to expand...









i feel your pain


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

this stuff is funny, reminds me of the good old days,.......... wait a minute I am caught in between women now too


----------



## rUBY84

hahaaa that was great ... ChErRiEliPz510 you rock!!!


----------



## No0dles

RHOM i totally believe you. WOMAN are CRAZY







but yet we love em....and most of all, need em! sorry cherrie but us men gotta stick together







Rhom!


----------



## crazyklown89

Not if the girls are as hot as cherrie!


----------



## sweet lu

MR HARLEY said:


> Cherrie is becoming one of my favorite members here...





MR HARLEY said:


> Cherrie is becoming one of my favorite members here...


i know

cheerilips








































































oh and i think i can handle her


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

This thread has lived its life.


----------

